# أسرة سئمت العيش داخل المدن فاختارت “الترويح” بطريقتها الخاصة



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2020)

سئمت  أسرة أمريكية مكونة من 6 أفراد حياة المدن فأقدمت على قرار غريب ببيع  منزلها، وشراء عربة سكن متنقلة ومركبة جر. وأمضت الأسرة في منزلها الجديد  المتنقل ثلاث سنوات حتى الآن بعدما قطعت أكثر من 160 ألف كيلومتر وهي تتنقل  بين 30 ولاية، ولا تخطط حاليا لوقف المغامرة. وقال جوناثان لونجنيكر (38  عاما) وزوجته آشلي (35 عاما) إن حياتهما كانت تتركز في السابق على دفع  أموال الرهن العقاري للحفاظ على منزلهما المؤلف من أربع غرف.


لكن  الأسرة المؤلفة من ستة أفراد استوحت الفكرة من أحد الأصدقاء بعدما قام  بمغامرة مشابهة. وباعت الأسرة المنزل مقابل 40 ألف دولار في أبريل 2015.  وذكر موقع “مترو” البريطاني أن جوناثان اعتمد خلال الرحلة المفتوحة على  عمله كمصمم على شبكة الإنترنت، حيث كان بإمكانه أن يعمل عن بعد من أي مكان.  أما الزوجة، فاهتمت بتعليم أطفالها الأربعة داخل الحافلة التي كانت مجهزة  بأربعة أسرّة في طابقين فضلا عن طاولة. يقول الزوجان إن الطعام والوقود هما  أكبر نفقات العائلة، في مقابل الاستمتاع مجانا بالحياة في أحضان الطبيعة  والنجوم الساحرة، والقراءة، والمشي لمسافة 1.6 كيلومتر يوميا على الأقل.  كما يرى الزوجان أن أسلوب الحياة التي تعيشها حاليا انعكس بشكل إيجابي على  أطفالهما، وأصبحوا يقضون أوقاتهم في الإبداع، وزاد فضولهم في استكشاف  العالم من حولهم.


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 أغسطس 2020)

موضوعك و قصتك الحقيقية

غاية ف الروعة والايجابية

استاذ واخ بول

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2020)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> موضوعك و قصتك الحقيقية
> 
> غاية ف الروعة والايجابية
> 
> ...








*ممنون من حضرتك على تواصلك الطيب ومشاركتك البديعة*
*دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة*
*ربي يحفظك ويخليك*
*تحياتي مع خالص مودتي *


----------

